# Google- Is it just belly fat, or something else? - AsiaOne



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Is it just belly fat, or something else?**AsiaOne*Your bowels could be blocked instead. Fat does not make you rapidly bloat and deflate. If you fluctuate in size, it might be due to *irritable bowel syndrome* *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

